# Can anyone ID this toad?



## WesBrac (Sep 23, 2014)

My girlfriend and I were walking down this dry creek bed near our house when we came across thousands of little toads. I collected a couple to add to my terrarium but haven't be able to find out what they are. We live in Austin, Tx. If that helps to ID them at all.


----------



## Leafbug (Nov 14, 2014)

Looks like a young Fowler's Toad or American toad


----------



## Rick (Nov 14, 2014)

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/wildlife_diversity/texas_nature_trackers/amphibian_watch/amphibian_species/


----------

